# Okaloosa surf report 5/13am...1st trip back from Iraq



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Well I just returned from Iraq finally on Monday evening. Had the whole family down so I figured surf fishing would be a fun family event. Went to Okaloosa Island. The family had a blast catching sand fleas...they were pretty tough to come by. Lines in at 8am. First pomp caught at 9am...I had only been off the plane for 16hrs =) This was followed by hours of hardtails and skippies that kept the family busy. Heard a guy at the beach say high tide was around noon...sure enough two more pomps in ten minutes at high noon. Waited around for a few more minutes and the family was burnt to a crisp and hungry so we decided to head out. Man the beach was so beautiful and and the fishing was a blast...I love America! Here are the pics...enjoy

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/IMG_5822.jpg">

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/P5120014.jpg">

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/IMG_5811.jpg">
<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/IMG_5828.jpg">


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Not sure why the pics didnt post...must be something to do with the new forum that I dont know about...I used the forum picture processor. I will have to figure it out.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Good way to get back in the groove.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on the fish and a bigger congrats on coming home safe and for all that you do! :bowdown:clap


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome home and thanks for all your service and sacrifice. Adding the pics is just a button click of the icon that looks like the two pyramids at the top of the message box and inserting them. Here ya' are.


----------



## JimD (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome back and thank you for what you do for your country.

/salute :usaflag


----------



## jryno (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome home! Thank you for helping to protect our freedom! Congrats on the pompano.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Always good to see a local boy come home. Great way of getting back to basics: friends, family, sun, surf and fish.:usaflag


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome back and thank you.:usaflag


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

Welcome back home. The guy in the 2nd pic made me spit beer out of my nose.


----------



## flyfishjeep (May 6, 2008)

Thank you for serving our country and protecting our freedom. We are all glad to have a soldier come home. My best friend finally made is back after 18 months in Baghdad.:usaflag

Congrats on the nice fish and great family time!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments guys! Yea my dad is a goofball...my fiance wasnt happy about that second pic!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I had to look twice to even see your dad.

Welcome home and thanks for being there for us.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome home. Thanks for your service. I like Joe had to go back and find the second picture. Saw him in the first picture. Yup I now see your GOOFBALL dad in the second:doh Damn I missed him in the second picture the first look.:banghead


----------

